# Crock pot kraut and smoked sausage.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Slow Cooker Crockpot
1 # smoked beef sausage, cut in bite sized pieces and then browned and the grease dumped in the crockpot.
2 taters cut in 1-1/2" chunks
1 # kraut. [I rinsed mine] 
2 carrots.
2 stalks celery. 
1 teaspoon sea salt.
1/2 teaspoon of black pepper.
3 garlic cloves diced fine. 
1 can chicken broth[ 15 oz or so]. 
Cooked on high for 5 hrs.[the way I did it] or low I think for 8/9 hours. Everything went in at the same time.

Fill your piehole time. And most any meat would probably work well. Deer chunks, beef chunks and especially corn beef brisket. And it was jest as good cold fer lunch as it was hot fer supper.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dang, that sounds great. Gonna have to try that!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Clay, if you use store bought kraut, be sure to rinse the hello outta it. It is loaded with salt and other junk. If store bought, you might want to look hard at how much salt you add.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

It does sound good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Doug, have been told that about the store bought, one of my co-workers gave me a similliar recipe except she added a little sugar to the kraut. I guess maybe because of the salt content of the store bought????


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Dang, that sounds great. Gonna have to try that!!!


Yes it does!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

my mouths a waterin....


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Clay, I never was a fan of kraut altho Mom made it. Tried some from the store and threw it away. Full of salt. My buddy gave me a sample he had made and it wasn't nowhere near as salty as the store bought and had an altogether different taste, so I went into the kraut business. I like mine. And a pinch of sugar don't hurt it a bit.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not too far removed from your Bavarian dish Pay.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD my grandma used to make a kraut dish that I liked, she would brown sausage and crumble it take leftover mashed potatoes and kraut layer them in a baking dish and bake, went down real good.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That do sound good WV. With those ingredients, you couldn't go wrong. Canned sausage I reckon.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Got this brewin' right now in my slow cooker -- went with turkey kielbasa + a little bit of olive oil to make it pass my wife's "healthy" test. Can't wait for chow time this evening !


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I could have put a couple more carrots, another small onion and a stick or two more celery in it. And turkey kielbasa will work fine.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe. Both my wife and daughters enjoyed it !


----------

